# Need help on craftsman 502.256220



## joebrumbe (Nov 25, 2009)

I need to replace the main drive belt on my craftsman model 502.256220 rear drive riding mower. I do not have an operators manual. I have droped the blade deck and removed it from the mower. It looks like the only way to replace the main drive belt is by removing the motor. There has got to be an easier way? Please help! Also, if anyone has an operators manual, could you send or down load me a copy. If necessary, I will purchase it from you!

Thanks for your help!

Joebrumbe.


----------



## catdoo (Jun 16, 2009)

Try this site http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/owner_manuals?intcmpMMHxG_HomexServices_Menu

double check your model number, I came up empty.


----------



## joebrumbe (Nov 25, 2009)

*Thanks!*

I found another site and picked up a few model numbers that covered 10 HP 30 inch deck that were similar to the 502.256220. I think I can use the instructions from one of these to help. Again, thanks!


----------

